# FreeBSD on Intel Compute Stick



## balanga (Dec 27, 2016)

Has anyone attempted to install FreeBSD on an Intel Compute Stick? 

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-compute-stick.html

Any success?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2016)

Thread 53355/


----------

